# New 4BLD center Method (?)



## kindard_ (Nov 20, 2016)

So I've made a beginner method for 4BLD. Basically it's a simplified U2 method.

Pros:
-Easy.
-Pretty nice for beginners.
-Setup moves can be pretty intuitive.

Cons:
-High Movecount.
_*-Invented by a guy who had never tried 4BLD.
-Long setup moves*_

Brief explanation on this method:
This method uses one algorithm: (R U' R' U')x5 to solve the centers. This algorithm does nothing to the cube except rotate the U center by 180 degrees on a 3x3. On a 4x4, it swaps Ubl with Ufr
and Ubr with Ufl.

Alright, algs!
(Using my letter scheme, Ubl buffer)

Center swap: (R U' R' U')x5

Ubr (B): help
Ufr (C): (center swap)
Ufl (D): help

Ful (E): E' L2 r' d r (center swap) r' d' r L2 E
Fur (F): E' L r' d r (center swap) r' d' r L' E
Fdr (G): E' r' d r (center swap) r' d' r E
Fdl (H): E' L' r' d r (center swap) r' d' r L E

Ruf (I): R2 r' d' r (center swap) r' d r R2
Rub (J): R r' d' r (center swap) r' d r R'
Rdb (K): r' d' r (center swap) r' d r
Rdf (L): R' r' d' r (center swap) r' d r R

Bur (M): B2 d' r' d' r (center swap) r' d r d B2
Bul (N): B d' r' d' r (center swap) r' d r d B'
Bdl (O): d' r' d' r (center swap) r' d r d
Bdr (P): B' d' r' d' r (center swap) r' d r d B

Lub (Q): L2 r' d r (center swap) r' d' r L2
Luf (R): L r' d r (center swap) r' d' r L'
Ldf (S): r' d r (center swap) r' d' r
Ldb (T): L' r' d r (center swap) r' d' r L

Dfl (U): D2 b' L' b r' d r (center swap) r' d' r b' L b D2
Dfr (V): D b' L' b r' d r (center swap) r' d' r b' L b D'
Dfr (W): b' L' b r' d r (center swap) r' d' r b' L b
Dfr (X): D' b' L' b r' d r (center swap) r' d' r b' L b D

("help" means I can't figure out the setup move, or the setup move is too long (8+ moves STM))

_yay this is my first thread_


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 20, 2016)

IMO, U2 is much, much easier. Lots of the setup moves are similar as well.

If you want to develop this more though, here are some (better?) setup moves that also work for U2.


Spoiler



Idk about Ubr or Ufl

E: f u' f'
F: f' u f
G: d' r' d r
H: f d f'

I: r u' r'
J: f' u2 f
L: d f d' f'

M: u' r u r'
N f' u' f
O: r' d2 r
P: f d f'

Q: f u2 f'
R: u f' u' f
T: f d2 f'

D layer: set up to Dbr and do r B2 d2 B2 r'


I like the idea of using L moves to set up (you can also use B, R and F moves as well) but it's not as efficient as just doing U2.


----------



## kindard_ (Nov 20, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> IMO, U2 is much, much easier. Lots of the setup moves are similar as well.
> 
> If you want to develop this more though, here are some (better?) setup moves that also work for U2.
> 
> ...



ikr my method is pretty bad. Aww what am i thinking back then lol

Wait, my buffer is A and it swaps with C.

I think the reason why I don't use U2 is because I can't remember setup moves that well. For centers E-T, you can just turn the E-slice and do the one out of the 4 setups.

B, D, U-X centers are the flaw of this method, I agree.


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 16, 2016)

kindard_ said:


> ikr my method is pretty bad. Aww what am i thinking back then lol
> 
> Wait, my buffer is A and it swaps with C.
> 
> ...


u2 setups are easy: top left = f
top right = l'
bottom left = l
bottom right = f'


----------

